# Sig short trigger



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I need to get the sig short trigger, does anyone know if I need a sig armorer to install it?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Spazz said:


> I need to get the sig short trigger, does anyone know if I need a sig armorer to install it?


Not necessarily. You could do it yourself, though I would STRONGLY encourage you to do so only after you get and watch the SiG Armorers DVD from someplace like TopGunSupply.com. I have the DVD if you want to borrow it. There is also a short viral on YouTube that Todd from CCR did to give you a "quick" overview (about 2:20 into it to see how easy the actual trigger replacement can be - though you HAVE to go through the process as shown to get to that point): 




The DVD is something I would suggest be kept in yor personal inventory as it will never be a bad thing to have on hand.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

It is easy to change. The first day I bought my P250 I took out the firing mech. and the little spring hanging off the bottom came off and the whole thing came apart. After about 30 minutes it was back together. If you get the short trigger look at getting the small frame too. That will also help. I assume it is the P250, what caliber did you get?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Due respect, but the P250 is different than the classic "P" series (P228 he has). Comparing apples to oranges my friend. Not terribly difficult as I stated, but some people don't consider themselves very mechanically inclined which is why I suggested the DVD in the first place. After watching it one can decide for themselves if they feel capable/comfortable enough or not.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I didn't see where it stated he was refering to the 228. As for the 250, everything went right in to palce. I guess it would have been nice to know if it was an orange or an apple to begin with.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just from recent discussions. He recently picked up a P228.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Not picking on you, but he didn't say 250 either.

Spazz, are you so sure that the 228 you have didn't come with that trigger?!

I think mine did. I've compared mine to a 229 that my father has and it is a completely different profile. 

I'm calling sig!

...Nevermind. called Sig and they said all the new 228s have the short trigger.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks. It is the P228. I was thinking of buying the armorer's DVD I just wasn't sure if it would be worth it or if I would need a vast array of special tools and or workshop to make it useful. 

I'm a little confused sandrider, nevermind it does or doesn't have the short trigger? Lol it feels like the standard trigger I had on my P220.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I called Sig and he looked up my serial number, as well as he said that all new 228s should have it. It's something they're doing on some of they're guns, according to him, like the 226 Blackwater.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Hmmm I just called Sig and they said the same thing, that it shorts the pull by an 8th of an inch...maybe I just need to practic my double action more....how do I upload photos into posts, I have some pics I want to show.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You have to upload your pics to a host site like Photobucket or Imagedump or Flickr. Then just link it with the tool bar at the top of the reply window or direct link it if you prefer.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Not necessarily. You could do it yourself, though I would STRONGLY encourage you to do so only after you get and watch the SiG Armorers DVD from someplace like TopGunSupply.com. I have the DVD if you want to borrow it. There is also a short viral on YouTube that Todd from CCR did to give you a "quick" overview (about 2:20 into it to see how easy the actual trigger replacement can be - though you HAVE to go through the process as shown to get to that point):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Just wanted to add that I put the SRT on my P229 DAK and I really like it. The trigger is actually moved back in the trigger guard and it reduces the trigger pull length enough for my short fat fingers to feel comfortable. I was able to do it just with the instructions that came with the trigger - not a big deal no special tools required.

I know what you mean about the DA/SA I also just purchased a P239 SAS Gen II (It also comes with the SRT) and had a heck of a time getting that first round off. I took it to the range and just kept dropping the hammer and fired it with DA till I got used to it.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Spazz said:


> I need to get the sig short trigger, does anyone know if I need a sig armorer to install it?


Send it to Sig and let them do it. They always do a good job and they're fast.


----------

